# harrington 553



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

can someone give me some info on this ive got 542 is it close to that


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Fabian send Jim (pg542) a pm. I'm sure he'll be able to help with the info.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*542*

542 has 12/64 tip 1 inch butt diam. 10 1pc. 553 has 20/64ths tip 1 inch butt diam. 10' 1pc. 542 rated for 20-40 lb class and 553 rated 60-80lb class. The flex and power behind both are freaking outstanding. Fabian take'em to FTU would like to see them.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks fishtoys whats the but size of a 552


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*552*

Hey Fabian, the 552 has an 18/64ths tip w/a 1 inch butt diam. rated for 60lb. The 542 and 552 are most popular. They are outstanding when it comes to fighting black tips, hammers, tigers and bulls. For running LL off the surf these babies are it, especially the 552 and 553 with LL clips and 3/32 stainless and 12 to 16oz spiders. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## shotcaller (May 12, 2006)

Would you like to trade that 542...maybe for a 550?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

oh no i will not part with my two or my fenwick but if i come across another ill let you know pm me shotcaller i may know where one might be but havent looked at it


----------

